# Cold Steel Laredo Bowie



## JBS (Aug 27, 2009)

2:38 and 5:12 WOW!:eek:


Watching this video, I thought about unarmed defense-against-a-knife  techniques, and how maybe 1% of them could save you from this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQhrOGz9cFU[/ame]


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats a badass knife! :eek:


----------

